# How did you and your mate meet?



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

So...? How did anyone here meet their mate? I'm really bad at finding other furries that're looking to date. So I ask, was it online? A fur meet? Both of you just happen to be furs? ^^


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have a mate, at the moment.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 3, 2010)

*sage*

Welcome to the forums. I know you didn't ask for my advice, but you should lurk more and get a feel for how people think, relate, and reply here before starting your own threads. Otherwise, it's gonna be a trainwreck with hyenas hunting down the survivors.

I don't have a "mate," so I can't answer your question.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 3, 2010)

We met on Craigslist

They were $20 a day


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 3, 2010)

I chose to rape some random chick while in my panther costume
It's not like it sounds.... anyway, she accepted it; so we've been super best buds ever since.

You? _Oh wait, you don't have a panther costume_


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> We met on Craigslist
> 
> They were $20 a day


 That's some cheap day long mating. I want the rates you get! Lol



Disasterfox said:


> I chose to rape some random chick while in my panther costume
> It's not like it sounds.... anyway, she accepted it; so we've been super best buds ever since.
> 
> You? _Oh wait, you don't have a panther costume_


 I don't have any costumes or any mates D: I wish some random furry would rape me XD lol j k << >>


----------



## Vo (Jul 3, 2010)

You people must make a living of being dicks because you sure are dedicated to it. Here's an idea: Answer the question or stop running your mouth. You know what I do when I see a thread I don't like? I don't fucking post in it. _It really works!_ 

Oh, and to answer your question, Pounced? Just remember to treat it like Walmart. Wash everything you get and don't expect it to stick around long.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> Again... with the hostilities. Jeeze.
> 
> You all need to relax, it was a newb mistake and I'm sorry already.


 
:3

I'm just phucking you hard.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :3
> 
> I'm just phucking you hard.


Jerk... >> don't make me reach around and smack you. (If you miss the joke, clap for yourself. XD)


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> You people must make a living of being dicks because you sure are dedicated to it. Here's an idea: Answer the question or stop running your mouth. You know what I do when I see a thread I don't like? I don't fucking post in it. _It really works!_


 :,3 <3 you jack.is 
bff? XD


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> Jerk... >> don't make me reach around and smack you. (If you miss the joke, clap for yourself. XD)


 
You have to explain a joke before you even post it? Sad.

On topic, I have not.


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

If your straight, there's lots of girls who wish to mate boys at anime cons.
If your gay, there's lots of boys who wish to mate boys at furry cons.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> If your straight, there's lots of girls who wish to mate boys at anime cons.
> If your gay, there's lots of boys who wish to mate boys at furry cons.


 
What if I'm straight but I'm not into Japanese girls?


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> What if I'm straight but I'm not into Japanese girls?


 
Ask the anime wannabe girl to fursuit for you ?


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> What if I'm straight but I'm not into Japanese girls?


 You'll probably find a japanophile who's not Asian.. XD


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> If your straight, there's lots of girls who wish to mate boys at anime cons.
> If your gay, there's lots of boys who wish to mate boys at furry cons.


 Suppose these girls are into furries too? That'd be awesome. Hentai and yiff! XD


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> Suppose these girls are into furries too?



I've been slapped in the face by an anime wannabe girl for saying "I'm a furry".


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> I've been slapped in the face by an anime wannabe girl for saying "I'm a furry".


 
Did you bite her?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jul 3, 2010)

"He tripped, I fell, my dick landed in his ass, we became BFF" (sarcasm)

Come on, seriously though... get outside, be social, meet other people, and you'll find a person you'll consider close.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have one :c


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

What the fuck is this "mate" business? Over here, "Mate" is another way of saying friend. When animals fuck, they mate. Are you an animal? No? Then you don't have a mate, you have a girlfriend or a boyfriend or your fucking hand.

God damn it, stop with the retarded language abortions.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What the fuck is this "mate" business? Over here, "Mate" is another way of saying friend. When animals fuck, they mate. Are you an animal? No? Then you don't have a mate, you have a girlfriend or a boyfriend or your fucking hand.
> 
> God damn it, stop with the retarded language abortions.


 
This. People who think humans are a type of animal are stupid.

>.>


----------



## Machine (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What the fuck is this "mate" business? Over here, "Mate" is another way of saying friend. When animals fuck, they mate. Are you an animal? No? Then you don't have a mate, you have a girlfriend or a boyfriend or your fucking hand.
> 
> God damn it, stop with the retarded language abortions.


This. I love you, Smelge.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> This. People who think humans are a type of animal are stupid.
> 
> >.>


 
We are a type of animal though, just we've invented a language to differentiate us from other types of animal. Yeah, animals have their own languages too, but they don't come onto the internet to argue about it. People who want to make themselves sound like animals by calling it "mating" need to fuck off and live in a forest and screw squirrels or something.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> This. People who think humans are a type of animal are stupid.
> 
> >.>


 Humans are animals though, technically


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Willow has a point...

It's like Tamater! Without the Ta!


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> You people must make a living of being dicks because you sure are dedicated to it. Here's an idea: Answer the question or stop running your mouth. You know what I do when I see a thread I don't like? I don't fucking post in it. _It really works!_
> 
> 
> 
> STFU.  It really works!


----------



## reian (Jul 3, 2010)

My mate and I met at work actually...neither of us were big in the furry community at that point though...The person you love doesn't have to be furry either...I know plent of relationships where one person identifies with the furry community and the other one doesn't and they are fine


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> You people must make a living of being dicks because you sure are dedicated to it. Here's an idea: Answer the question or stop running your mouth. You know what I do when I see a thread I don't like? I don't fucking post in it. _It really works!_



STFU.  _It really works._


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

reian said:


> My mate and I met at work actually


 
You looked down, and there she was, typing on your keyboard. You just had to reach out and touch her to prove she was real. Ever since then, she has been Mrs Right to you and has rarely been seen outside of your underwear.


Correct?

Unless you are left-handed.


----------



## Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

If I meet a girl outside of the furry / anime community, she will think I'm weird, childish and not mature enough.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

I see a mod went crazy with vagina sand.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

How did I meet my various girl/boyfriends over the years?

By being social, going out to parties and events, making friends, hanging out, and eventually asking someone out - or being asked out.

I don't suggest going out LOOKING for someone, you'll end up with Mr. Right-Now, not Mr. Right.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I do not have a mate

I might have a boyfriend soon though.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 3, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I do not have a mate
> 
> I might have a boyfriend soon though.


 
Pretty much this.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 3, 2010)

im mateless at the moment  but i got lots of time and hopefully some furcons to go to.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't even hope to get a girl at this point.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

N106 said:


> I can't even hope to get a girl at this point.


 
www.buyrohypnolonline.com

No need to thank me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I see a mod went crazy with vagina sand.


 I giggled a bit


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

I didnt have a mate, I had a Girlfriend, who like me completely hate the title mate due to furs who use it break up every 1-3 months and right after is with someone else who also break up over really idiotic things


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Humans are animals though, technically


 
ARGLBARGLGGLG!

I hope you were joking about not getting my joke/sarcasm.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I giggled a bit


 
I didn't. I have rocks in mine now.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 3, 2010)

why are so many people hateing on the word mate (in the sence of boyfriend and girlfriend) i think its a fine way to generalize a relationship. and you can say mate if you dont want people to know if its a boyfriend or girlfriend.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> why are so many people hateing on the word mate (in the sence of boyfriend and girlfriend) i think its a fine way to generalize a relationship. and you can say mate if you dont want people to know if its a boyfriend or girlfriend.



There are plenty of ways to keep it gender non-specific. Saying "She is my mate" just makes it sound as if you're making up stupid words to make sure people know you're a furry.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> There are plenty of ways to keep it gender non-specific. Saying "She is my mate" just makes it sound as if you're making up stupid words to make sure people know you're a furry.


 Being closer to your "animal side" is what it is


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

Honest question, why does no other group of people out there refer to their partner as their mate but this one? Everyone uses it in the term of friendship, we use it in the terms of the Discovery channel. Whats the history behind that?

edit: Haha, I'm not the only one to ask I see! Discovery channel, that's all I think of when I see someone use mate in that context.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> why are so many people hateing on the word mate (in the sence of boyfriend and girlfriend) i think its a fine way to generalize a relationship. and you can say mate if you dont want people to know if its a boyfriend or girlfriend.


again mines


Crysix Fousen said:


> I didnt have a mate, I had a Girlfriend,  who like me completely hate the title mate due to furs who use it break  up every 1-3 months and right after is with someone else who also break  up over really idiotic things



 also ask some furs who are mates on FA, some if not most will tell you its strictly RP wise or only internet base :V


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I didn't. I have rocks in mine now.


 
I've been making pearls. 


SO PURDY

_oyster vagina_


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I've been making pearls.
> 
> 
> SO PURDY
> ...



Very nice but I have you beat. The pressure and heat my mangina is placing on these coals is turning them into diamonds.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

FUCK YOU HAXX. FUCK YOU AND YER DIAMOND MAKING MANGINA.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> FUCK YOU HAXX. FUCK YOU AND YER DIAMOND MAKING MANGINA.



:3 I guess I have to thank Ben for it.

Especially if he throws more coal in.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah well if I go to sell my va-jay-jay pearls at the pawn shop, I'll actuality get something for them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 3, 2010)

I've never dated a furry, this time included.

I met him on Fanart Central. We didn't start dating until we were talking over the internet and close friends for like 6 years.
(Before anyone gets the wrong idea that I have a "fake internet engagement," we moved in together like 3 years ago.)


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 3, 2010)

Pretty much got drunk with my dick hangi-



OHHHHHHH


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've never dated a furry, this time included.
> 
> I met him on Fanart Central. We didn't start dating until we were talking over the internet and close friends for like 6 years.
> (Before anyone gets the wrong idea that I have a "fake internet engagement," we moved in together like 3 years ago.)


 
^Example of someone getting an internet relationship right.

And are you married yet? You've been engaged for like, ever.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 3, 2010)

emmm excuse me if I'm sound ignorant here but What's a mate ?


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> emmm excuse me if I'm sound ignorant here but What's a mate ?


 
Furry slang for girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

A friend.
Or whatever they were discussing in an earlier part of this thread.

With that said, I have mates all over the world! I've met some in-person, and some online.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 3, 2010)

O...why don't you say that then??


----------



## Ben (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Furry slang for girlfriend/boyfriend.


 
I still giggle whenever someone takes JC seriously.


----------



## Angelikit (Jul 3, 2010)

We met after getting to know each other irl and on msn, as we both originally went to the same school, but I didn't see him much until after he'd left. We started hanging out with other mutual friends and it jsut sort of went from there. Though we're both furries, I have a boyfriend, not a mate. I'm not sure why exactly but hearing furries refer to their boyfriends/girlfriends as such really bugs me. We're still humans and I don't know, it's like when people refer to their furry friends as "furiends" (which just looks so wrong, grammatically speaking).


----------



## Draco Fire (Jul 3, 2010)

By mate I assume you mean boyfriend (Or girlfriend). We met through Concert Band in Junior High. He played French Horn, I played flute. We have been dating for 2 1/2 - 3 years now, neither of us keep up with the date. I don't date over the internet. He is not a furry, and is rather intolerant of them, haha.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Draco Fire said:


> By mate I assume you mean boyfriend (Or girlfriend). We met through Concert Band in Junior High. He played French Horn, I played flute.


 A brass dating a woodwind, the sections can't mix!! D:


----------



## Draco Fire (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A brass dating a woodwind, the sections can't mix!! D:


 
Hehe, it is a sin I know. -Dramatic sway.- But love shall prevail, and we shall bring the brass and the woodwinds together in a glorious band!.......That, or wreck havoc by trolling people together, chasing each other with shock pens, and annoy the rest of the flutes/piccolos.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Draco Fire said:


> Hehe, it is a sin I know. -Dramatic sway.- But love shall prevail, and we shall bring the brass and the woodwinds together in a glorious band!.......That, or wreck havoc by trolling people together, chasing each other with shock pens, and annoy the rest of the flutes/piccolos.


 Haha, my cousin plays flute and her boyfriend plays tuba


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A brass dating a woodwind, the sections can't mix!! D:


 
I wonder what goes well with a string instrument..... :3


----------



## Kobu (Jul 4, 2010)

My boyfriend and I met through a friend of mine.  Romantic, amirite?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I wonder what goes well with a string instrument..... :3


nothing. People prefer their dates with no strings attached :V


----------



## Icen (Jul 4, 2010)

Real life.

Because he's not a furfag.;


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^Example of someone getting an internet relationship right.
> 
> And are you married yet? You've been engaged for like, ever.


 I want to get married, but I r poor.
Signing a contract isn't really... the highest priority in our life together right now. We know we love and trust each other, and want to officially get married eventually, but binding that before the law won't really change things other than his last name. (He's taking mine.)

And I've heard that it might hurt my benefits, like food stamps and medicaid.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't have one and not planning to go "cock Searching" until I can find a sensible person with all of his ducks in a row.


----------



## EchoCat (Jul 4, 2010)

Online, outside of the furry fandom.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

You need to look good and you need to be rich to get a mate easily.

Money talks.


----------



## reian (Jul 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You looked down, and there she was, typing on your keyboard. You just had to reach out and touch her to prove she was real. Ever since then, she has been Mrs Right to you and has rarely been seen outside of your underwear.
> 
> 
> Correct?
> ...


 
Not quite...Although the technology fits...We were both Audio/Visual Technicians.  He had a crush on me for seemingly forever and I was oblivious until our boss set us up on a date one night...

And I could be left-handed...ambidextrous for the win!


----------



## EchoCat (Jul 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> You need to look good and you need to be rich to get a mate easily.
> 
> Money talks.



Only if the other people looking are Shallow. I'd take personality over good looks and money anyday. Besides, if someone has a personality that you like, it tends to override the looks anyway.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't have a "mate" and I probably never will if I keep that attitude and/or personality =C

/wrists

I'll manage though, eventually.


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> I still giggle whenever someone takes JC  seriously.



This post is blatantly stupid and off-topic.
Please remove it and go spank yourself.


Don't have a significant other, but I'm pretty sure people that do met them "normally". Unless there's some weird furry courting process out there, which wouldn't surprise me it there was.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 5, 2010)

I met my ex-girlfriend (who I broke up with today for being a lying, cheating skank) through band.

I met my current girlfriend on Facebook.  She attended my old school, and has liked me since I started dating my ex 9 months ago. 

(I had to leave that school to move cross country.  I am moving back this summer to finish up high school where I don't want to kill myself.)


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I met my ex-*girlfriend*


 
AHH AHHHH! D:

nah jk it's cool lol


----------



## Machine (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm on the verge of going out with a friend of mine as soon as I stop being chickenshit.

But there is no way in hell I am ever referring to him as my "mate".


----------



## alwaysjilted (Jul 5, 2010)

lol I met my mate on FA. ^ ^;


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Mate? Oh, you mean that guy I'm seeing. We're both nerdy furfags.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever find a "mate" :c


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 5, 2010)

In college. We had several classes together, became friends and then  more. Been together for several years now. 



nayrrelytm said:


> So...? How did anyone here meet their mate? I'm really bad at finding other furries that're looking to date. So I ask, was it online? A fur meet? Both of you just happen to be furs? ^^


 Just look for another person. Why does them being furry even matter?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 5, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> AHH AHHHH! D:
> 
> nah jk it's cool lol


 
Scared of lesbians, much?
Or just scared of vaginas?


----------



## Icky (Jul 5, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> So...? How did anyone here meet their mate? I'm really bad at finding other furries that're looking to date. So I ask, was it online? A fur meet? Both of you just happen to be furs? ^^


There are so many things wrong with this.

In other news, I met my girlfriend ("mate" is fucking retarded) in middle school band, and got to know her during marching band camp.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

EchoCat said:


> Only if the other people looking are Shallow. I'd take personality over good looks and money anyday. Besides, if someone has a personality that you like, it tends to override the looks anyway.


 
True but i'm a very sweet guy and some girls don't like that. Some girls want me to be cool and bad ass... unfortunately i am not.

If it's really that hard to find a girlfriend, i might go to a 3rd world country (Cuba, China, North Korea...) and make her dream come true with me in north america.

I will give her health, wealth, freedom and friendship.


----------



## Pine (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm single and enjoying it. Every girl I have been with has either cheated on me or left me for some stupid sport jock. That and I don't have to spend money on dinner, presents, and other stuff like that.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I met *my ex-girlfriend (who I broke up with today* for being a lying, cheating skank) through band.
> 
> *I met my current girlfriend on Facebook*.


 
You work fast.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I'm single and enjoying it. Every girl I have been with has either cheated on me or left me for some stupid sport jock. That and I don't have to spend money on dinner, presents, and other stuff like that.


 
This is common here in north america.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol @ guys whining about spending money on girls. Maybe if you focused more on being fun to be with and less about making things good with gifts... :V


----------



## Draco Fire (Jul 5, 2010)

Icky said:


> There are so many things wrong with this.
> 
> In other news, I met my girlfriend ("mate" is fucking retarded) in middle school band, and got to know her during marching band camp.


 
Hehe, bandcamp will do that no?


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> Lol @ guys whining about spending money on girls. Maybe if you focused more on being fun to be with and less about making things good with gifts... :V


 
believe it or not the girls want stuff stereotype is very true (unfortunately). if a girl is found that is different then thats a find.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 5, 2010)

What's all this talk about money!  I can say from personal experience that money doesn't make relationships work.  You can be miserable no matter how much you're showered in gifts.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Kobu said:


> What's all this talk about money!  I can say from personal experience that money doesn't make relationships work.  You can be miserable no matter how much you're showered in gifts.


 
yes that is very true but you have to admit that girls will love you for the gifts. guys rarely get stuff but its just how the world has been for a long time like. Back when only the man worked the woman didn't have money of her own to spend. now that both men and woman work they still kept the same concept.


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 5, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> You people must make a living of being dicks because you sure are dedicated to it. Here's an idea: Answer the question or stop running your mouth. You know what I do when I see a thread I don't like? I don't fucking post in it. _It really works!_
> 
> Oh, and to answer your question, Pounced? Just remember to treat it like Walmart. Wash everything you get and don't expect it to stick around long.


 
lol white knighting, 
ANYWAYS, my last mate was arrested just before 1 year.....yeah thats my luck


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> believe it or not the girls want stuff stereotype is very true (unfortunately). if a girl is found that is different then thats a find.


 
I dated one guy who treated me rudely, crudely, and was manipulative, then thought he could make it better with nice gifts. Nope.

Any girl who really cares about more than the occasional show of something on a special day isn't worth it unless you need a cockwarmer.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

Kobu said:


> What's all this talk about money!  I can say from personal experience that money doesn't make relationships work.  You can be miserable no matter how much you're showered in gifts.


 
Money talks.

Without money, the girl can easily find a wealthier one.

Money is power.

No money = your weak.

The first thing she would say to you is "GET YOUR ASS OFF THAT COUCH AND GO FIND A JOB !... WE HAVE KIDS TO FEED, BILLS AND A HOUSE TO PAY MONTHLY..."

I believe money makes happiness.

Poverty = sadness.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Money talks.
> 
> Without money, the girl can easily find a wealthier one.
> 
> ...


 
I think I know why your dating life isn't hot.


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> I dated one guy who treated me rudely, crudely, and was manipulative, then thought he could make it better with nice gifts. Nope.
> 
> Any girl who really cares about more than the occasional show of something on a special day isn't worth it unless you need a cockwarmer.


 
True.

You must be Wealthy + Good Looking Boy + Extremely friendly = To get a girlfriend.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> True.
> 
> You must be Wealthy + Good Looking Boy + Extremely friendly = To get a girlfriend.


 
girls usily just need to be good looking, well that is if you dont want it to be something spectaular


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

ITT how to be wildly unattractive to the opposite gender via personality


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

ITT?


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

What is this nonsense about having to spend money on a girl to make her happy!?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> True.
> 
> You must be Wealthy + Good Looking Boy + Extremely friendly = To get a girlfriend.


 
You're a strange man.

If you didn't have such a cute avatar you might even be dislikable :3


----------



## Tally (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What is this nonsense about having to spend money on a girl to make her happy!?


 
Yeah, it's total bullshit. :<


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What is this nonsense about having to spend money on a girl to make her happy!?


 ^ this, seriously just let me pay for the coffee, no it will not make you look like a fag


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

it may not sound once upon a time perfect but its true that the guy almost always pays for everthing.

we would be considered cheap if we didnt, of a fag as previously mentioned


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it may not sound once upon a time perfect but its true that the guy almost always pays for everthing.
> 
> we would be considered cheap if we didnt, of a fag as previously mentioned


 
I hardly ever see this. I think it's all in your head.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it may not sound once upon a time perfect but its true that the guy almost always pays for everthing.
> 
> we would be considered cheap if we didnt, of a fag as previously mentioned


 Uh, not any of my irl boyfriends/girlfriends. I buy. And I know plenty of other girls that pay out the ass for their boyfriends.


----------



## Tally (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it may not sound once upon a time perfect but its true that the guy almost always pays for everthing.
> 
> we would be considered cheap if we didnt, of a fag as previously mentioned


 
Being a gentleman is a pain.




Blues said:


> I hardly ever see this. I think it's all in your head.


 
If I went out to eat with someone, I would pay. Seems natural.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Tally said:


> If I went out to eat with someone, I would pay. Seems natural.


 
I personally refuse to to do anything but split unless it's an occasional treat from one to another. It's not the 1800's, and I'm not some weak little thing that needs a man to provide for and protect me. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Buying things for your girl is nice once in a while and she'll appreciate it (it kinda shows you care)

If you feel like you have to buy her things constantly to show how much you love her stop it
Money doesn't always buy happiness, and money isn't the best way to show how much you love her

Material love only says so much but actually spending time with her speaks ear shattering volumes

She doesn't need 50+ things of jewelery, clothes, etc. just to know you care about her
Sometimes the best things you can give her you already have

Don't mess up the trick guys

/crappy lecture


----------



## Tally (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> I personally refuse to to do anything but split unless it's an occasional treat from one to another. It's not the 1800's, and I'm not some weak little thing that needs a man to provide for and protect me. :V


 
It's not about providing and protecting, it's just.... manners, as far as it goes for me.

But hey, whatever the couple prefers.



WillowWulf said:


> /crappy lecture


 
You're being harsh on yourself. :<


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

you have to admit, even tho both sexes can work now the same concept applys. example

omg he didnt even pay for dinner, what a dick he doesn't deserve you.

a girl that doesn't see it like this is probably a great person and a good find


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Tally said:


> It's not about providing and protecting, it's just.... manners, as far as it goes for me.


 
It's outdated tradition and gender stereotypes, is what it is. Logically it's no more polite for a man to pay than it is for the woman.



Rachrix said:


> a girl that doesn't see it like this is probably a  great person and a good find


 
Hi. And hi from plenty of girls I know, too.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you have to admit, even tho both sexes can work now the same concept applys. example
> 
> omg he didnt even pay for dinner, what a dick he doesn't deserve you.
> 
> a girl that doesn't see it like this is probably a great person and a good find


 If he's treating you to dinner it's expected he pay or at least split the bill


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2010)

When i was 5 years old, my mom divorced my father because he was cheap and never paid the rent, the food and the bills for us... is was all mom's money.

He was like a parasite.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> It's outdated tradition and gender stereotypes, is what it is. Logically it's no more polite for a man to pay than it is for the woman.


 
yes that is logically how it should be (everything should be split unless its a special situation) but the world doesn't always run logically


----------



## Tally (Jul 5, 2010)

Blues said:


> It's outdated tradition and gender stereotypes, is what it is. Logically it's no more polite for a man to pay than it is for the woman.


 
Not saying it is. I just strive to be polite. If you want to pay, and say so, I have no problems with that whatsoever.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yes that is logically how it should be but the world doesn't always run logically


 
So don't encourage it to run_ ill_ogically. :V



Geek said:


> My mom divorced my father because he was cheap and  never paid the rent, the food and the bills for us... is was all mom's  money.


 
Not pulling your weight in a household with kids is not the same as not throwing money and meals at a  girl.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 5, 2010)

Because damnit, girls need to eat too...


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

My "Mate" actually isn't a furry. And we met online.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 10, 2010)

Ahem, my ex-girlfriend and I met online, through her sister, and our friend who finally shoved us together, she wasn't a furry until recent, after we broke up that is.


Now I's a loneleh Kitteh, and will probably stay that way who know /shrug


----------



## Geek (Jul 10, 2010)

You could loose your girlfriend if you tell her your a furry.

The girl think "IM WITH A RETARD."


----------



## Tally (Jul 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> You could loose your girlfriend if you tell her your a furry.
> 
> The girl think "IM WITH A RETARD."


 
My split personality left when he found this site on my favorites.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 10, 2010)

At the grocery store when i knocked her cart over.


----------



## Tao (Jul 10, 2010)

not on FA


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 10, 2010)

Through a mutual furry. I was looking for a commission, he was in need of some cash. 

One thing led to another... and then well now, we're happily together.

I love you, Faolan.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 10, 2010)

Of course a thread started by a noob would end up with nearly the entire first page deleted...



Jesie said:


> I've been making pearls.
> 
> 
> SO PURDY
> ...


 
So THAT'S why they call it a dirty clam.....



Glitch said:


> I met my ex-girlfriend (who I broke up with *today*
> I met my current girlfriend on Facebook.


You lesbians move quick. You dump one chick and get a new one the same day.


----------



## Yrr (Jul 12, 2010)

Why would you want a furry girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Why would you want a furry girlfriend/boyfriend?


 
Cause they're awesome


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Why would you want a furry girlfriend/boyfriend?


 
Because you're one too? Well to say the least it'd make explaining the animal dildos a lot easier


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 12, 2010)

The closest people that can perhaps be considered mates, I met them at Model UN debates...seriously, any furs into MUN?


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The closest people that can perhaps be considered mates, I met them at Model UN debates...seriously, any furs into MUN?


 
Most people here don't strike me as public speakers.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The closest people that can perhaps be considered mates, I met them at Model UN debates...seriously, any furs into MUN?


 
I was part of MUN when I was in High School. And then I fell into College life and I suddenly didn't want to get involved in any type of political stuff.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> Most people here don't strike me as public speakers.


 
Honestly, I can orate purrty well.


----------



## Geek (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Tabasco (Jul 12, 2010)

Geek said:


> image



We get it already, you've doomed yourself to virginity. :V

Well, there's always prostitutes for you.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 12, 2010)

I met my boyfriend online through deaf community website. It was awesome at that time, but now it is full of drama and people goes ape shit at each other. Pretty sad, isn't it? Anyway, we were only friends at that time before he told me that he had to visit his two sisters and brother in Arizona for a month, so he won't be on to chat with me. He didn't know that I lives in Arizona, it was a surprise for him. xP We discussed to meet in person at Chandler Mall. After few weeks, he asked me out for a date. So that what happened. 

He isn't furry. I don't care if my boyfriend is or not.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm single.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 12, 2010)

I do not have a "mate," and I refute that term in the name of Raptor Jesus.

My girlfriend, on the other hand... we met in a situation involving black guys, fire extinguishers, and Mudkips. It's been a wonderful two and a half years since.



> it may not sound once upon a time perfect but its true that the guy almost always pays for everthing.
> 
> we would be considered cheap if we didnt, of a fag as previously mentioned


I typically do it just to be a gentleman. Though lately it's a bit different, since we're living off her dad's GI Bill stuff while getting through college. She just gives me most of the money to me to take care of rent/bills/grocery shopping because she doesn't typically feel like doing it. I'm coo' with that. :V

Edit:
Also, I'd be totally lame not to do things for her after she got me a working NES and original cartridges for Megaman 1 through 6 (oh, yes, and that whole "loving" her thing in general). 8D


----------



## xombiehamster (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't have a "mate," and consider that a pretty vulgar term for a relationship.  Defining an emotional bond of trust and love exclusively by the act of sex for procreation is pretty disgusting in my opinion.

But to answer your question any way - my fiancÃ© and I met through a D&D gaming group.  Neither of us was seeking to meet other furs.  In fact, it took about a whole year for us to independently discover that we were both hiding the whole furry thing from our friends.  "Wait, you too?" was pretty funny in the end.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 13, 2010)

I met mine through a third party. We were both friends with another girl but we had never met. So we eventually end up crossing paths. I don't think she had any interest in me( she had just come out as a lesbian to her mom). Me , being stupid ended up having a crush on her for several months, but I never had the balls to tell her how I felt. The Friend noticed this crush and threatened to kick me very hard every day until I asked my future mate out. So I did, and I think the only reason she said yes is because I surprised her. So for the longest time I would walk her home from school and call her in the evenings. The things is she was nervous and still hated men so she never picked up. But me being too naive to notice kept trying to woo her, and eventually  it worked. she opened up and we have been together for six years, and we are engaged. Though she still doesn't know i'm a furry so no one tell her please.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 14, 2010)

Me and my boy just met at a little crazy b-day party one girl i knew wasn't much of friends just kinda knew her she randomly showed up at my house and draged me along to my bff house and he was a drag along aswell by some girl that was there I thought all day she was kinda lucky to have him then all of a sudden while we were playing hide-and-seek i over heard him talking to my friend about his break up with his ex and for weeks after that he kept following me like a bunny during pe and now next month marks are first year heheheh :3

I'v told him i was a furry before he didn't really believe me for some reason so i droped it and just recently I'v discussed it cause I sent him some video and it had the word yiff somewhere on the page so he asked me what it was then he asked if he can call me yiffy Lol


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm single again . Fao broke up with me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm single again . Fao broke up with me.



Aw... that's so sad...


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm single again . Fao broke up with me.


 :c

It must suck


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :c
> 
> It must suck



not sure exactly how I should feel. This isn't my first breakup but if anything I simply can't feel emotions. Nothing makes me happy, or sad or angry. The only thing I can really feel is irritation. I got pissed off yesterday because a drop of rain hit me in the head...

I'll get over it someday.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think I'm emotionally supportive enough to actually maintain a healthy relationship.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 14, 2010)

being single isn't so bad, you can...


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> being single isn't so bad, you can...


I hate people who _do _think it's bad. Like people who have a "get a date, you virgin" mentality.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I hate people who _do _think it's bad. Like people who have a "Get a date, you virgin" mentality.


 
Seconded. In general I just hate society's _obsession_ with love, sex, and marriage.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate people in polyamorous relationships even more

It's just an excuse to cheat and not feel bad.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> Seconded. In general I just hate society's _obsession_ with love, sex, and marriage.


I hate it ever so much.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I hate people in polyamorous relationships even more
> 
> It's just an excuse to cheat and not feel bad.


 
And do you have any logical reason why having sex with other people is wrong if neither is bothered by it, or is it wrong just because you got dumped and are bitter?


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Polyamory is...odd.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Polyamory is...odd.


 
Tons of stuff is. I'm monogamous, but it's no one's business what consenting adults do with their love lives. Unless you're furry, then it's everyone's business.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Polyamory is...odd.


 In b4 Ray


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 14, 2010)

i just never had a "mate" or what ever. but to tell you the truth i like the silence, only have to look after myself its nice


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> And do you have any logical reason why having sex with other people is wrong if neither is bothered by it, or is it wrong just because you got dumped and are bitter?


 
Well I obviously can't say such for every single relationship of this variety. But of the ones that I ended up either associating with or just knowing at the present time that seems to be just the case. There's nothing wrong with them until you have a problem with one of them. And then the collective decide that you aren't worthy.

I'll stay with my closed relationship. At the very least I won't have to deal with the drama.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> Tons of stuff is. I'm monogamous, but it's no one's business what consenting adults do with their love lives. Unless you're furry, then it's everyone's business.


True. About what others do and the furry thing.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well I obviously can't say such for every single relationship of this variety. But of the ones that I ended up either associating with or just knowing at the present time that seems to be just the case. There's nothing wrong with them until you have a problem with one of them. And then the collective decide that you aren't worthy.
> 
> I'll stay with my closed relationship. At the very least I won't have to deal with the drama.


 
So you can't actually explain what's wrong with them other than the fact you don't like them? Got it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Being with someone just for sex is pretty dumb, but it happens

I'll work on establishing a deep bond of trust before sex can happen


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Polyamory is...odd.



Hey, don't be a hater unless you've tried it.

C'mon, really? One mate? I don't get it. Jealousy is silly, and kind of ass-holeish.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> So you can't actually explain what's wrong with them other than the fact you don't like them? Got it.


 
Well I'll try summarizing what my friend said. 

humans are incapable of giving their full hearted love to more than one person. They might say they can. But lets put a hypothetical group of of 5 people who are in a polyamorous relationship together. I DARE YOU to tell me someone won't get jealous. In a perfect equation with infinite time with anyone seperately or together this could work and I'd love one. But in the real world, because of human want and how jealousy will play into the mess, the system is flawed.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well I'll try summarizing what my friend said.
> 
> humans are incapable of giving their full hearted love to more than one person. They might say they can. But lets put a hypothetical group of of 5 people who are in a polyamorous relationship together. I DARE YOU to tell me someone won't get jealous. In a perfect equation with infinite time with anyone seperately or together this could work and I'd love one. But in the real world, because of human want and how jealousy will play into the mess, the system is flawed.



Don't use claims you can't back up, first all of. If someone calls you out, you look like a fool.

And so what if there are problems in poly relationships? Monogamous ones have them too, but I don't see you claiming they're wrong just because there are things that aren't going to be perfect and things that can easily go awry. Some people are less prone to jealousy than others, and jealousy can be an issue even in monogamous relationships.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, don't be a hater unless you've tried it.
> 
> C'mon, really? One mate? I don't get it. Jealousy is silly, and kind of ass-holeish.


I'd like to have only one "mate". I'm selfish and don't want to share his attention with several others


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> Don't use claims you can't back up, first all of. If someone calls you out, you look like a fool.
> 
> And so what if there are problems in poly relationships? Monogamous ones have them too, but I don't see you claiming they're wrong just because there are things that aren't going to be perfect and things that can easily go awry. Some people are less prone to jealousy than others, and jealousy can be an issue even in monogamous relationships.


 
Not denying that situations happen in most relationships. And I'm probably a bad individual to be on the anti-side as I'm not presently emotionally stable in any sense of the word. Most people at this time will probably say something along the lines of "you're just fucked up and so you're trying to bring down everyone with you." Ok that may be the case to some extent. But I felt this way about polyamourous relationships long before I got even more fucked over by a group.

The key to learn about this is that all relationships need trust to get anywhere. If you have excessive doubts, you really won't be able to get far in life by yourself or even in a relationship.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, as long as I'm here, I might tell you about my mate... we met in a non-furry forum. He used to think furries were weird. The forum is down for 3 months and when I come back... he's one of them.

My parents actually think he's a child molester... but I know his history good enough to know that he's the real deal. I've known since I was fifteen. He's exactly six months older than me.

Of course, we've never been together... it's always been a long distance relationship. I live in Puerto Rico, he's lived in Montana and Michigan. Sucks not being with him.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, as long as I'm here, I might tell you about my mate... we met in a non-furry forum. He used to think furries were weird. The forum is down for 3 months and when I come back... he's one of them.
> 
> My parents actually think he's a child molester... but I know his history good enough to know that he's the real deal. I've known since I was fifteen. He's exactly six months older than me.
> 
> Of course, we've never been together... it's always been a long distance relationship. I live in Puerto Rico, he's lived in Montana and Michigan. Sucks not being with him.



For the longest time I thought you were the same as your FA avatar. Which of course didn't help with me thinking that you weren't a creepy person online.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> I don't have any costumes or any mates D: I wish some random furry would rape me XD lol j k << >>


Becareful, furrys might take that serious! 

On a serious note, I don't have a mate, but when I did have one, we had met online through a friend. We where far away from each other so it didn't go to well  after a few months. Take that as a word of advice, Long distance relationships are very hard to keep up especially if your 1000+ miles away and can't travel out of town.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Becareful, furrys might take that serious!
> 
> On a serious note, I don't have a mate, but when I did have one, we had met online through a friend. We where far away from each other so it didn't go to well  after a few months. Take that as a word of advice, Long distance relationships are very hard to keep up especially if your 1000+ miles away and can't travel out of town.


 
But to a degree, you have to realize that a virtual relationship that goes slightly beyond that if anything lets you be less shallow. You don't initially fall for a person's physical appearance and instead for their emotional sides.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> But to a degree, you have to realize that a virtual relationship that goes slightly beyond that if anything lets you be less shallow. You don't initially fall for a person's physical appearance and instead for their emotional sides.



So true.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> So true.


 
 well to be truthful by the time we got comfortable enough with each other to trade pics, I had already been decently in love with him. the fact that I think he's cute didn't hurt in the slightest.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> well to be truthful by the time we got comfortable enough with each other to trade pics, I had already been decently in love with him. the fact that I think he's cute didn't hurt in the slightest.



I wish I were with my mate right now. It's his birthday...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I wish I were with my mate right now. It's his birthday...


 
Happy birthday to your mate.

I think my ex wants me to be there to hug and comfort him. But he keeps pushing me away at this time. Showing up at his doorstep definently wouldn't help anything at this point.

As for you, just say you love him and/or send him a card with something touching. It'll do the charm 90% of the time.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> But to a degree, you have to realize that a  virtual relationship that goes slightly beyond that if anything lets you  be less shallow. You don't initially fall for a person's physical  appearance and instead for their emotional sides.


 
I agree, that's why I gave Long distance relationships a shot, and that's why there's a small chance I might give it another go if I get attached to a person.  It'd be perfect if that person was sort of close.  I have a close friend whose in a LD relationship, but his mate is sort of close and they meet up every once in awhile and every seem is working perfectly for them :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> I agree, that's why I gave Long distance relationships a shot, and that's why there's a small chance I might give it another go if I get attached to a person. It'd be perfect if that person was sort of close. I have a close friend whose in a LD relationship, but his mate is sort of close and they meet up every once in awhile and every seem is working perfectly for them :3



And my mate is poly too, so even if he gets someone, he's still available!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And my mate is poly too, so even if he gets someone, he's still available!


 
I'd probably have a problem with that. After all what if they simply get more attached to the other person than they are to you. Especially in a long-distance relationship, you can't be there to really talk to them. They could decide that they don't need you anymore and walk out 

Human doubt can go a long way, and unless you are really in one of those relationships where you've been able to see the true light and true dark side of anyone. Don't put too much of your pot on the table.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And my mate is poly too, so even if he gets someone, he's still available!


 I've never tried being in a Poly relationship. I sorta prefer intimacy, but thats me.  It could work, but I'm not to sure If I'd like to get things complicated.


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2010)

Glory hole.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> I've never tried being in a Poly relationship. I sorta prefer intimacy, but thats me.  It could work, but I'm not to sure If I'd like to get things complicated.


 
It works for some people. Not everyone. You can't say you've been there until you've tried it, so you might as well give it a shot. Watch what people say and do though, it'll be a clue if they're just using you.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Then there's the matter of how exactly you fall in love with them. I got close to my ex by discussing stuff that had been bothering me for quite some time that  hadn't really told anyone.  I've sort of changed from then and now I'm very open to basically all my friends. I don't what would attract me to some one to be there mate.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

I met my husband at a D&D game my friend invited me to; He was playing a paladin, I was playing a sorcerer. I thought he was really hot, but he seemed standoffish. I ended up dating one of his friends for a year and a half, and they'd always be hanging out. We got to know each other; he introduced me to the fandom when I told him about my Fursona, Vorel. She was just an OC then, but I told him how my favorite fantasy races are anthros. he introduced me to Yiffstar and FA and HiFur and a few other sites, telling me there was a bunch of art, literature, and communities for the interest. I thought it was really cool. My boyfriend at the time was always cheating on me, he'd only come by for physical relief and then he'd leave sans a word. I got kicked out of where i was staying for calling my friend's wife a cunt (well, she IS), and I went to stay with my now-husband over at another friend's house. we talked books, music, movies, and we swapped stories we had written, and we got really close. Then he made a move. I was struck dumb, because, well, he was gay. he was dating a guy, he had been for a while, and, I'm a girl. But I had adored him for so long, I just went with it. In one night he was kinder, more fun, and more romantic than the douche i was dating had been in over a year (this guy and i are friends still, he's just a fail boyfriend). So after three days of him saying "i'll come over tomorrow" and being a no call no show, I left him. I continued to do thing with my husband, although we did them in secret. I thought he could never have feelings for me and he was just physically desperate, but one day we were watching a movie, and he just whispers "I love you" to me. i cried, i really did. We've been together ever since. that was... about two years ago. we just got married this year ^^


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> I met my husband at a D&D game my friend invited me to; He was playing a paladin, I was playing a sorcerer. I thought he was really hot, but he seemed standoffish. I ended up dating one of his friends for a year and a half, and they'd always be hanging out. We got to know each other; he introduced me to the fandom when I told him about my Fursona, Vorel. She was just an OC then, but I told him how my favorite fantasy races are anthros. he introduced me to Yiffstar and FA and HiFur and a few other sites, telling me there was a bunch of art, literature, and communities for the interest. I thought it was really cool. My boyfriend at the time was always cheating on me, he'd only come by for physical relief and then he'd leave sans a word. I got kicked out of where i was staying for calling my friend's wife a cunt (well, she IS), and I went to stay with my now-husband over at another friend's house. we talked books, music, movies, and we swapped stories we had written, and we got really close. Then he made a move. I was struck dumb, because, well, he was gay. he was dating a guy, he had been for a while, and, I'm a girl. But I had adored him for so long, I just went with it. In one night he was kinder, more fun, and more romantic than the douche i was dating had been in over a year (this guy and i are friends still, he's just a fail boyfriend). So after three days of him saying "i'll come over tomorrow" and being a no call no show, I left him. I continued to do thing with my husband, although we did them in secret. I thought he could never have feelings for me and he was just physically desperate, but one day we were watching a movie, and he just whispers "I love you" to me. i cried, i really did. We've been together ever since. that was... about two years ago. we just got married this year ^^



awww... that's adorable... I'm glad you two had a happy meeting... Maybe I'll have something similar happen to me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> awww... that's adorable... I'm glad you two had a happy meeting... Maybe I'll have something similar happen to me.



You better move out of Florida, then! Or hope Florida legalizes gay marriage. Yeah, the hell those barbarians will do so.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You better move out of Florida, then! Or hope Florida legalizes gay marriage. Yeah, the hell those barbarians will do so.


 
Give it 20 years and when all of the old Northern migrates have died off the gays will take power.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Your in Florida?X3 Where at?


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Maybe I'll have something similar happen to me.


 This so much

Probably won't though


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2010)

I was gonna say something witty, but after seeing all the crap in here, whoa. Ugh.

I know, I know, I'm eight pages late. But most of the advice offered in this thread is completely awful.
Yes, you CAN go to conventions and hook up with people if you're looking for a sex meet. But if you move in with your fuckbuddy on a whim three weeks after meeting them, don't be surprised when you get kicked out, dropped in a strange town with no job, money, or residence.

You don't "look" for people to date. In a great majority of cases (because I can't really pull numbers out of my ass here, but if I had to take a guess it'd go around the 90%'s) if you're looking for a hookup, it ends badly. You go into a relationship with a specific mindset, and that's not the one.

If you want to avoid dying alone, *socialize*. Get the fuck out of here, or at least spend your time doing cool stuff with cool people, instead of posting these random threads. (Internet/long-distance relationships _can_ work. My girlfriend just left today after staying three months at my place. I'm Canadian and she lives in VA.)
You don't need to be madly sexually attracted to a person at first sight to have a successful couple. There's this little thing here called "friendship" which may prove very useful in the dating scene too. For like, you know, testing things out before going steady with someone? Oh, never heard of that? Too bad. :V
This way, you might eventually end up meeting someone you genuinely enjoy, and whose feelings for you don't come with brain damage.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Your in Florida?X3 Where at?


 
Well the likelyhood of you finding me and being stalky is next to nill at this point.

But I live in Tallahassee Florida and go to FSU.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 14, 2010)

track practice
(dawwww how cute)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well the likelyhood of you finding me and being stalky is next to nill at this point.
> 
> But I live in Tallahassee Florida and go to FSU.


 Ah cool, I'm stuck in the horrid suburbs of Miami x.x


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Ah cool, I'm stuck in the horrid suburbs of Miami x.x


 
That's not usually a problem. All of my friends who normally up here seem to be from Miami  And you're a pretty cool character too.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Not denying that situations happen in most relationships. And I'm probably a bad individual to be on the anti-side as I'm not presently emotionally stable in any sense of the word. Most people at this time will probably say something along the lines of "you're just fucked up and so you're trying to bring down everyone with you." Ok that may be the case to some extent. But I felt this way about polyamourous relationships long before I got even more fucked over by a group.



Definitely.



Fenrari said:


> The key to learn about this is that all relationships need trust to get anywhere. If you have excessive doubts, you really won't be able to get far in life by yourself or even in a relationship.


 
This has nothing to do with poly relationships. If all you can do is bitch about your bad personal experience, then shut your mouth and let consenting adults live as they please without your insults or accusations. They're not wrong, you just don't like them because it didn't work for you.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not stopping people from trying something new. I'm just saying that what you get yourself into may not be exactly how you thought of it.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm not stopping people from trying something new. I'm just saying that what you get yourself into may not be exactly how you thought of it.


 


Fenrari said:


> I hate people in polyamorous relationships even  more
> 
> It's just an excuse to cheat and not feel bad.


 
Save your judgment, kid.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> Save your judgment, kid.


 
I'm entitled to my opinions as you are yours.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm entitled to my opinions as you are yours.


 
Now you're just avoiding it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> Now you're just avoiding it.


 
Yep definently, I'm getting over a breakup at the moment, thinking too deeply into relationships causes me to spiral into a mix of wishing I could have done something different and still have my mate with me. It sometimes is simply healthier to say fuck it, next topic.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That's not usually a problem. All of my friends who normally up here seem to be from Miami  And you're a pretty cool character too.


Thanks ^^, I'll probably head up to a college up North so it all works out X3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Thanks ^^, I'll probably head up to a college up North so it all works out X3


 
Would it be awkward to ask what year of high school you're in?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Would it be awkward to ask what year of high school you're in?


 Not really, I'll just PM ya X3


----------



## Blue Guilmon (Jul 14, 2010)

Game store. He usually ignores me, though. :/


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue Guilmon said:


> Game store. He usually ignores me, though. :/


 

... the person who you love ignores you? That doesn't sound like a relationship to me...


----------



## Blue Guilmon (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ... the person who you love ignores you? That doesn't sound like a relationship to me...


 
I've been thinking about just leaving, anyway. I feel like he cares more about video games than about me. You're right that it's not really a relationship.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue Guilmon said:


> I've been thinking about just leaving, anyway. I feel like he cares more about video games than about me. You're right that it's not really a relationship.


 
Well I hope you find happiness as well  Welcome to the forums. 

Take a hit with making friends with people online. You might meet someone who actually cares about you.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue Guilmon said:


> I've been thinking about just leaving, anyway. I feel like he cares more about video games than about me. You're right that it's not really a relationship.


 
Aw, I feel bad for you two. I've seen that happen a lot. (lol skittle and videogames)
It sucks for both of the people involved. Of course it's not fun to have your SO ignore you, but on the other side, myself for example, I sometimes feel like I don't spend enough time with her and that really nags me.



Fenrari said:


> Take a hit with making friends with people online. You might meet someone who actually cares about you.


Just keep in mind the chances of finding addicts/mentally unstable people is generally higher here :V


----------



## Blue Guilmon (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well I hope you find happiness as well  Welcome to the  forums.
> 
> Take a hit with making friends with people online. You might meet  someone who actually cares about you.


 
Thanks. :3



FrancisBlack said:


> Aw, I feel bad for you two. I've seen that happen a lot. (lol skittle and videogames)
> It sucks for both of the people involved. Of course it's not fun to have your SO ignore you, but on the other side, myself for example, I sometimes feel like I don't spend enough time with her and that really nags me.



I try not to nag. I get really into games, too. x:

I always try to pay more attention to him, though. Of course, if he's hardly ever around I don't have much choice anyway.


----------



## Bir (Jul 14, 2010)

I met my geek online/through a friend/camping. It's complicated.

Mostly was an over-the-phone relationship. We've been together four years, and he lives with me now <3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just keep in mind the chances of finding addicts/mentally unstable people is generally higher here :V



Oh trust me I know... I'm one of them 



Blue Guilmon said:


> Thanks. :3



I met someone special online, I'm sure you could too.



Bir said:


> I met my geek online/through a friend/camping. It's complicated.
> 
> Mostly was an over-the-phone relationship. We've been together four years, and he lives with me now <3



STORY TIME!


----------



## Bir (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue Guilmon said:


> I've been thinking about just leaving, anyway. I feel like he cares more about video games than about me. You're right that it's not really a relationship.


 
Think about it this way.

If the person you loved was always in your face and around you, you're eventually going to get bored of him. If he does something for a while, he'll appreciate the time he has with you even more so than if he were with you every second of the day. Every relationship advice-giver I've heard of has said that the key to love is being missed, and wanting you around. However, people need space, and nobody on the planet is so, so interesting, intriguing, and entertaining that the game nerd will drop his stuff and keep all eyes on that person, 100% of the time.

I've been through this problem before. I've learned to deal, and hell, I've found my own thing to be obsessed about. It makes for a much nicer end-of-the-day hug, when people miss each other.

Unfortunately, some people think the solution is to "take a break" from the relationship. That's not giving yourself an opportunity to miss him/her, it's the signal that you're bored and aren't willing to fix the problem. 


Just sayin.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> Think about it this way.
> 
> If the person you loved was always in your face and around you, you're eventually going to get bored of him. If he does something for a while, he'll appreciate the time he has with you even more so than if he were with you every second of the day. Every relationship advice-giver I've heard of has said that the key to love is being missed, and wanting you around. However, people need space, and nobody on the planet is so, so interesting, intriguing, and entertaining that the game nerd will drop his stuff and keep all eyes on that person, 100% of the time.
> 
> ...


 If I had the 'this' button, I would break it right now

I've never been in a relationship, but it's just common sense for some


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've never been in a relationship, but it's just common sense for some


 
Don't worry, you'll have plenty of suitors when you turn eighteen.

You know, I'm suprised there isn't a countdown to Willow's 18th birthday in the forums...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I had the 'this' button, I would break it right now
> 
> I've never been in a relationship, but it's just common sense for some


 Agreed entirely.
It's actually not as obvious as it looks, sometimes. And it's really hard to pace a relationship properly.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't worry, you'll have plenty of suitors when you turn eighteen.
> 
> You know, I'm suprised there isn't a countdown to Willow's 18th birthday in the forums...


 1. That's slightly creepy
2. Wait why are people waiting


----------



## Bir (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I had the 'this' button, I would break it right now
> 
> I've never been in a relationship, but it's just common sense for some


 
-Isn't sure whether you agreed or not- XP

I don't see what's so hard about being in a relationship. I have traditional views on the way relationships should be, so I think that makes it easier for me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't worry, you'll have plenty of suitors when you turn eighteen.
> 
> You know, I'm suprised there isn't a countdown to Willow's 18th birthday in the forums...


 :|

I highly doubt that 



FrancisBlack said:


> 1. That's slightly creepy
> 2. Wait why are people waiting


I'd be legal then I guess, but yea, it is kind of creepy


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd be legal then I guess, but yea, it is kind of creepy


 
You've noticed that "kind of creepy" is something that wouldn't deter most furries by now, right?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :|
> 
> I highly doubt that


Well, why didn't you find anyone yet? You don't seem particularly hampered mentally nor physically (according to comments I've heard at least).



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You've noticed that "kind of creepy" is something that wouldn't deter most furries by now, right?


That's exactly the point.


inb4 this thread being turned into Willow's relationship advice corner - and not by her


----------



## Glacierwulf (Jul 14, 2010)

We met in high school, band class to be exact.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :|
> 
> I highly doubt that.



To say the least you're friendly, likeable and all around sane.


If I was more into cradle-robbing I'd probably be into you as well.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well, why didn't you find anyone yet? You don't seem particularly hampered mentally nor physically (according to comments I've heard at least).


I'm not interesting enough compared to other girls I guess 



Fenrari said:


> To say the least you're friendly, likeable and all around sane.
> 
> 
> If I was more into cradle-robbing I'd probably be into you as well.


 :| :| :|


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> 1. That's slightly creepy
> 2. Wait why are people waiting



I agree... Why?

That sounded bad, lemme explain-

Why are people lurking after you waiting til you're legal?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not interesting enough compared to other girls I guess


You just sound like you got a bad case of shyness.
Talk to people more, take chances! Without that, you're not getting anything. There's not much to lose!


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not interesting enough compared to other  girls I guess


 
Nerdy girls are plenty interesting.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Blues said:


> Nerdy girls are plenty interesting.


 
The majority of nerdy girls are weebos... and I do not like them... 

Well I guess I should explain why. I am an Asian guy with long hair. I am not safe at anime conventions


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The majority of nerdy girls are weebos... and I do not like them...
> 
> Well I guess I should explain why. I am an Asian guy with long hair. I am not safe at anime conventions


 
Nerdy and weeaboo should really be separated. One's cool, the other's obnoxious.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Wtf is a Weeaboo? <.<

And why do they make us nerds look bad?


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Wtf is a Weeaboo? <.<
> 
> And why do they make us nerds look bad?


 
Little American children who try way too hard to be Japanese.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, so like those annoying otaku kids?


I myself, being a huge nerd, am not really into Anime or things like that. I don't think Japan shits ice cream and rainbows. Heh. They have some great fashion, some great film makers and insane technology, not to mention a beautiful country, but... y'know. As ripped-on as America is (and they deserve it), I'm not gonna go around pretending to be an exaggerated stereotype.

I'm a roleplaying, video game, comic, fantasy/scifi, book nerd. <3 Anime makes me nervous- you never know if it's going to be porn or not 0.o things with innocent titles like 'SUPER SPECIAL AWESOME HAPPY FUN TIME!" could be about a gang of schoolgirls being sodomized by Jesus <.<


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Oh, so like those annoying otaku kids?
> 
> 
> I myself, being a huge nerd, am not really into Anime or things like that. I don't think Japan shits ice cream and rainbows. Heh. They have some great fashion, some great film makers and insane technology, not to mention a beautiful country, but... y'know. As ripped-on as America is (and they deserve it), I'm not gonna go around pretending to be an exaggerated stereotype.
> ...


Yea, anime is messed up like that. Two nights ago I played this awesome graphic novel (I'm not into anime usually but that shit was hardcore) and I found the porn scenes (although rare and plot-relevant) were way too out of place.
Also fuck yeah roleplaying.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Oh, so like those annoying otaku kids?
> 
> 
> I myself, being a huge nerd, am not really into Anime or things like that. I don't think Japan shits ice cream and rainbows. Heh. They have some great fashion, some great film makers and insane technology, not to mention a beautiful country, but... y'know. As ripped-on as America is (and they deserve it), I'm not gonna go around pretending to be an exaggerated stereotype.
> ...



Um, a lot of Japanese people _are_ like that. Have you seen Harajuku?


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Oh, so like those annoying otaku kids?
> 
> 
> I myself, being a huge nerd, am not really into Anime or things like that. I don't think Japan shits ice cream and rainbows. Heh. They have some great fashion, some great film makers and insane technology, not to mention a beautiful country, but... y'know. As ripped-on as America is (and they deserve it), I'm not gonna go around pretending to be an exaggerated stereotype.
> ...


 
thats going to be my new burn on ps3. 
ex: your such a camper, i hope you get sodomized by jesus!


----------



## Bir (Jul 14, 2010)

Yuck. Weaboos. 

They make it seem like you can only be a nerd if you love and know every  anime by heart. 

I know someone who is that way. She's an anime freak and every day, she  literally says something along the lines of "I'm so nerdy, haha! It's  kind of scary how much I know about anime and the media. And because I  like Pokemon, I'm a 'Vintage Nerd, because that's where nerdiness  started.'"

Stupid.


>____>


----------



## Zenia (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't have a mate. XD Sad tiemz.

Ugh. Weeabo/otaku people are so annoying. Japan is cool and all, but get over it. lol One of the funniest type is the type that think they are going to move to Japan and become a famous mangaka or animate on their favorite anime series. XD So unrealistic.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

My response to that would be "Come back with a first ed Player's Handbook and we'll talk." or "bring me your mini collection and we'll talk" or perhaps even "Beat me at Risk, then we'll talk' XD


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 14, 2010)

What's a "mate?"


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Oh, so like those *annoying otaku kids*?


 :c


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

I was in a long distance relationship with someone at the time. i was sitting in my Geometry class thinking about how much it hurt to be so far away when a new kid came in. my first thought was "damn shes CUTE! I hope shes at least bi..." then eventually, my GF broke up with me, the new girl broke up with her long Dis. BF, and we started dating. turns out she was really totally gay, and blah blah blah months later i told her i was a fur, she freaked out (she likes CSI..go figure) so i had to explain to her it wasnt like that, and she accepted. eventually she kinda became a fur herself. and now years later, we both have suits. ...lol fursuit yiff...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2010)

Lovelution


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> What's a "mate?"


 
Being furries, we go by the animal term for a significant other. Basically a boyfriend or girlfriend.... not necessarily furry though.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Being furries, we go by the animal term for a significant other. Basically a boyfriend or girlfriend.... not necessarily furry though.



And only in North America. Everywhere else, it means a best friend.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Being furries, we go by the animal term for a significant other. Basically a boyfriend or girlfriend.... not necessarily furry though.


 
Why do you do this ?


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, it's just a synonym. like partner, boyfriend, girlfriend, husband, wife... they all mean the same thing. So why not?


----------



## Willow (Jul 16, 2010)

Guys..he's joking


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 16, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Well, it's just a synonym. like partner, boyfriend, girlfriend, husband, wife... they all mean the same thing. So why not?


 
No it's not. Why do you do this?


----------



## Oovie (Jul 16, 2010)

South Korea > Japan

That is of course when you're a StarCraft player, we idolize 'dem Koreans!


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

my fursona yuko and my other furry oc connor are open connors a bi rabbit yukos a straight badger with yakuza ties


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 18, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> No it's not. Why do you do this?


 
I unblocked you, because your avatar is less creepy now, and also because you're pretty cool.
Just so you know.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

We're prolly gonna un-meet. He sucks.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What the fuck is this "mate" business? Over here, "Mate" is another way of saying friend. When animals fuck, they mate. Are you an animal? No? Then you don't have a mate, you have a girlfriend or a boyfriend or your fucking hand.
> 
> God damn it, stop with the retarded language abortions.


maybe my hand is my mate its not like im going out with "jill" jk nah thats what my gf is for meeeeeeeooooow


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay I gave up reading on page 6....xD

Me and my MATE met on Furspace of all places....i wouldn't recommend the internet dating thing though, and don't do lookiing, you probably won't find anyone amazing ( i got really lucky after some long and bad relationships). WE also started as freinds, all of my relationships did. Thats my best advice for you, be a good Friend. Crypt is my BEST friend and thays why we work ( plus he's hott  I'm moving in with him  in a month...yays)

Why have a furry bf/gf= better kinky sex

why use mate= I RP...it bled over...actually I've heard older non-furry couples use it too so *shrug*

my twocents


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Why have a furry bf/gf=* better kinky sex*


Think I'll pass on that. 


Tigers-Shadow said:


> why use mate= I RP...it bled over...actually I've heard older non-furry couples use it too so *shrug*


Non-furries use mate when referring to friends. Somewhat different from furries saying "oh well, I'm mated" and whatnot

Doesn't bother me a whole, whole lot of someone uses mate. Hell, people complain about people using partner. 
But saying you've been mated is a bit much


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jul 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Think I'll pass on that.
> 
> Non-furries use mate when referring to friends. Somewhat different from furries saying "oh well, I'm mated" and whatnot
> 
> ...



I know the difference between the uses of the word in English everywhere else...but a lot of slang is like that o.o why is this any different... 


meh i don't say mated, idk saying it like that sounds alot more like sex...idk I'm weird.


----------

